# New WCX!



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow very cool congrats!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is great! I knew you guys would qualify! That is how our WCX was as well, it was no joke and it was mainly because of wind and cover, lol! That is why I didn't want you to poo poo it off! I'm so glad you had a great time and a great outcome!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Great photos


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! And you ran it far from home in grounds you and your were unfamiliar with. Good job!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulations! And you ran it far from home in grounds you and your were unfamiliar with. Good job!



Thanks...but we had actually run here a few weeks ago where our girl got her last SH pass. It is a large state recreation area, and we did not run on any of the same ground, but we at least knew our way around which helps. The ground cover was borderline to high, which destroyed most of the young dogs and 3 of the four WCX dogs. 

So we knew how to find the area and what hotel to stay in, where to eat, etc. It is about 8.5hrs. drive, but we figured going that far north would help us get out of the heat. Saturday it was supposed to be 91 degrees with high humidity and I was worried about that. As it turned out the wind was blowing really hard, which made the test more difficult. But helped keep it cool. 'since they only had 11 total dogs and only 4 moved to the water, we were done by noon. 

We had a great time, our girl had a great time, and the WI people were just plain super folks with really good looking Golden's....

Thanks again to all of you that gave me hints and encouragement...I have run my dogs on many JH tests. This year has been my first time at SH tests and any WC tests....but our trainers trained her well, as she overcame some of the times I messed up....but we are training and working it all out every day now...just plain old fun it is!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet!
Congratulations.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!


----------

